# HELP! Distance between hot water tank and electrical panel?



## trollmastergeneral (Dec 19, 2006)

I would like to clear up a myth.Insurance companys dont pay claims for people that do arson to there home. But if you due something dumb to your house they will still pay the claim. "stupidity" is not excluded in the policy or insurance companys would never pay a claim.Because most accidents are from "stupidity". sorry I just wanted to clear up the thought your insurance would not pay the claim.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Maybe the electricians on here will know.


----------



## trollmastergeneral (Dec 19, 2006)

In michigan you can not have anything within 3 feet in front of the electrical box .


----------



## jacknewton (Jan 6, 2007)

*Interesting...*

trollmastergeneral, Interesting...in front, but what if it clears the front, but still 8 inches away from the side of the box?

Could a wall in between solve the issue?

Thoughts?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

trollmastergeneral said:


> I would like to clear up a myth.Insurance companys dont pay claims for people that do arson to there home. But if you due something dumb to your house they will still pay the claim. "stupidity" is not excluded in the policy or insurance companys would never pay a claim.Because most accidents are from "stupidity". sorry I just wanted to clear up the thought your insurance would not pay the claim.


THIS IS TRUE!, and needs to be said on a regular basis on forums such as this. 
This myth has been perpetuated far too long. 

In the US it is 30" clearance side to side and 36" deep in front. The side to side dimension DOES NOT have to be centered on the panel. 









I DO NOT know what the code is in Canada though.


----------



## trollmastergeneral (Dec 19, 2006)

That is a excelent drawing


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> THIS IS TRUE!, and needs to be said on a regular basis on forums such as this.
> This myth has been perpetuated far too long.
> 
> In the US it is 30" clearance side to side and 36" deep in front. The side to side dimension DOES NOT have to be centered on the panel.
> ...


Proof that you are never too old to learn. I always thought the 30" was centered on the panel, obviously a misconception shared by most of the inspectors in my area.:yes: Thanks.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks but It's not mine though. I _believe_ it is Mike Holt's. I guess I really should credit him when I use it.


----------



## drogosandybanks (Jan 7, 2007)

get rid of the tank heater and install an instantaneous one. You will save 15% + on your hot water heating bill and it will pay for its self in a couple of years. Also you will save SPACE big time and you can place the heater in a small area away from the panel.


----------



## harry_ho (Oct 26, 2011)

Just so I'm clear on this...a water heater can be installed next to a panel as long as 30" of clear wall-space is available on the opposite side, right?

I know this is an old thread (Google led me to it), but this was the exact question I was about to ask. A plumber at this remodel I was framing a few weeks ago claimed that he needed six-foot minimum (or a wall) between heater and panel. So, the owner made me build a wall between 'em. Pffft.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

harry_ho said:


> Just so I'm clear on this...a water heater can be installed next to a panel as long as 30" of clear wall-space is available on the opposite side, right?
> 
> I know this is an old thread (Google led me to it), but this was the exact question I was about to ask. A plumber at this remodel I was framing a few weeks ago claimed that he needed six-foot minimum (or a wall) between heater and panel. So, the owner made me build a wall between 'em. Pffft.


You are correct, and the plumber was a FOOL!


----------

